# Nice day at the Chargrin



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not be out alot this year so i went out the other day and had a blast went 8/10 got this hen on my last sack needed her eggs but still let her go


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad to hear you let her go , after you tore her gills apart. If your going to abuse them at least keep them!!!! Learn how to handle these fish.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey betterthan blah blah blah.....
Maybe you should go back to TSS and spew your "wisdom" to feel better about yourself.


Nice catch Game.
Where in the current did you catch her?
How were you rigged?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i was scouting chagrin on sunday. this week should be prime before any major weather change. i saw guys with fish everywhere i stopped. will be fishing on tuesday.


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

The Game Is On said:


> I have not be out alot this year so i went out the other day and had a blast went 8/10 got this hen on my last sack needed her eggs but still let her go


Sorry betterthanjoewallguy i am not a pro in know way did i want to hert the fish i am new to this and still learning


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

These fish are flat out dead not just half dead. Don't like dead steelies. :B


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice catch Game On, don't worry about mrjoebetterthanblahblahblah comments do what you see fit with the fish, you caught it, your decision. '

Kev, you crack me up ! Did you use a gaff on those chromers ! LOL !


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish game, going to try to get up their this weekend if weather permiting.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nope just a Beckman net, the blood stream on that one hog is sweet huh? man those steelies love to bleed all over the place. I ruined a pair of shoes and 2 shirts last year due to those pesky steelies.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Nope just a Beckman net, the blood stream on that one hog is sweet huh? man those steelies love to bleed all over the place. I ruined a pair of shoes and 2 shirts last year due to those pesky steelies.


Steelies are bad no doubt about it, you outta see whitefish when they come through the hole ice fishing. You just look at them and they start hemorrhaging.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Kgonefishing, there's some monsters in that cooler! Haha! 

And The Game Is On, I see no problem with the way you're holding that fish. Maybe just use 1 finger next time instead of 3. But regardless, if that fish's gills were damaged at all, blood would be leaking all over your hands. Therefore, the fish is fine. Not to mention, there's 100,000 more where that came from. Good fish, glad you got hooked up.

I was in Columbus all weekend for the Musky Expo, but I can't wait to get out this week sometime. I think I might have a "dentist appointment" so I probably wont make it to work


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, Game , Im glad you to see your not as brilliant as some of the others around here, and will learn from your mistakes, and as far as spewing "wisdom" goes, right is right have some respect for the creatures we hunt, west coasters dont even remove fish from water, all Im saying is lets respect and protect the GIFT we have been given, theres a reason people drive from ALL over this country to fish for our steel. and as far as the 100,000 more comment goes , see above comment, nice to be surrounded by such conservationists.


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Betterthanjoewallguy It's cool i respect your opinion i love fishing for steelhead that why i let go 99% of all the fish i get. In know way do i try to hurt any of the fish i catch and if i did something that you did not like i'm still learing sorry


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

[" nice to be surrounded by such conservationists.[/QUOTE]"
Im going to smoke an extra steel for you joe blah blah blah lets eat


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

Why dont you smoke you other leg? It would taste better that steelhead, you need me to send you a recipe for a good maranade?


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish Game. Most guys new to steelhead would have kept it, so thanks for putting her back.

Here are the guidelines from the Ohio Central Basin Steelheaders to help ensure the fish you release lives to fight another day for another fisherman. 

Guidelines for Catch and Proper Release 
How you handle your steelhead once it's hooked will affect its survival. If properly handled, it will have an excellent chance of survival, these fish are tougher than you give them credit for. Taking a few precautions when releasing your fish will allow it to live, spawn and be caught again. 

Always use the heaviest leader as the condition permits and land your catch as quickly as possible. A fish played too long may not recover. If you use a net to aid in landing your fish, using a soft fabric net reduces the risk of injury to the fish. 

Keep the fish in water as much as possible. A fish out of water can be injured while thrashing around or begins to suffocate. Attention to air and water temperatures must be considered. The colder temperatures allow more time out of the water for photographs or show and tell. The warmer the temperatures the risk factor is greater and could reduce survival. 

When ever possible use barbless hooks or hooks with the barb flattened. This has several advantages such as better hook sets and easier removal. Remove the hook carefully by grasping the shank of the hook (either with your fingers or hemostats). 

A major factor in the survival of a released fish is where it has been hooked. Do not pull on the line. Leave deeply set hooks in the fish. If the fish has swallowed the hook deep into its throat or the hook is set in the gill structure in the top of the mouth, do not attempt to remove it. The fish can remove it better and easier than you can. These fish have a greater chance of survival if the line is cut as close to the hook as possible and the hook is left in. 

If you must hold the fish to remove the hook, hold the fish gently behind the gill area. Squeezing the fish can damage internal organs and cause death. *The gills are fragile and easily damaged, resulting in excessive bleeding, so keep your fingers out of the gills and remove the hook carefully.* 

Help revive the fish. If a released fish does not swim away, hold it in a normal swimming position in soft current. Moving the fish back and forth in the current is not necessary, the current will do the work to allow the gills to remove oxygen from the water and enter its blood. Most fish recover in less than a minute and readily swims away. If the fish is have trouble coming around, you may want to put the fish on a stringer to watch it for awhile. If its condition improves satisfactorily you can release it or you will have to take it home. 

Keeping fish on stringers through the gill area may cause damage. 

If the fish is badly bleeding, you should put the fish on a stringer to watch it and make sure before you release it, it will survive. 

Joel


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

so I was right?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

While betterthanjoewallguy could have put it a little nicer, I'd have to agree that I wouldn't hold a fish like the game is on is holding if I was going to release it. I used to hold them exactly how he did when I first started without even thinking twice. I was like "man, these fish are so powerful and strong...they could probably withstand anything". The opposite is true with steelhead. They die probably easier than any fish I have caught. More than likely this fish will be ok since there isn't any blood. But I personally wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Joe blah blah blah blah, I hate you, but in a way you are somewhat correct. I really dont want to give you any credit but I must. In your abbrasive way you may have taught somebody something which is a good thing. To all, do your best to take care of your fish upon releasing. If somebody just kicked your azz how would you like to get treated after that?


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey g money, you better recognizze , and dont hate the player hate the "game" hhhaaaaa since he cant hold a fish !!!!!ahhh hhaaaa


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

betterthanjoewallguy said:


> so I was right?


Mr. IamBetterThanAllOfYouGuy, Yes you were right that that was not a good way to handle a fish to be released. However, no I don't agree that he necessarily tore the fish's gills apart. If he had there would have been plenty of blood visible which there was not, so I would bet that the fish survived. You certainly could have made your point without being such an A-HOLE!

The Game Is On, don't sweat it man, you didn't know that you were doing the fish any harm, and now you are better informed of proper handling methods. That is big of you to be able to admit your mistake and take an interest in good sportsmanship and conservation. Congrats on the nice catch.

John


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

In your face better than ba ba black sheep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

alright name calling is a little much kids, dont you think,? Im dead right ,and Im the A-hole? all this from the same bunch of guys who zipper fish on the banks for your " bait" , go buy some yarn and a hook and become a real fisherman


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

betterthanjoewallguy said:


> alright name calling is a little much kids, dont you think,? Im dead right ,and Im the A-hole? all this from the same bunch of guys who zipper fish on the banks for your " bait" , go buy some yarn and a hook and become a real fisherman


Is this better all fish today were let go to fight another day


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

gsteel said:


> In your face better than ba ba black sheep!!!!!!!!!!


hey, gsteel-myhubcaps whats your problem with me?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

betteWallguyeyedye is just trying to act badazz cuz he is compensating for fishin with a really little worm.


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

josh, josh ,josh, really now peepee jokes? come on! lets not go down that road. , Id hate to get banned for something so silly. Hey can I add you to my buddy list?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah man anytime pm me and we'll go out. All smiles here.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry everone I/we got a little carried away last night. It just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

This entire thread is pretty much immature and childish. Betterthanwhatever, you seem to instigate that I'm not a "true" fisherman if I use eggs from fish? I mean, I do have 50 + fish days with fresh eggs, can you say that with your yarn? Doubtful.

All of this over some steelhead though? I don't put any fish above others, however, I am not as sensitive about steelhead as I am about other species. They are STOCKED fish that provide great angling opportunities. Do what you can to release fish back safely. I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> go buy some yarn and a hook and become a real fisherman


Bwwahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaa....this thread is downright hilarious. Steelhead have more gills...please...they bleed when I get 'em in the boat b/c I just got done putting the Father Billy to their brain...

I say kill every one of 'em (within your limit of course)...and they taste damn good. It's a put and take fishery boys and girls...the DNR would LIKE for you to keep a few...

Hook and yarn....LMFAO...Is that Orvis or Scientific Anglers that I smell????


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am strictly yarn myself. gotta love the stuff. nice fish you got there. now you know the proper way to hold it and thats that. you learn something new everyday. have fun. by the way this thread is hilarious. I am keeping out of it tho. I got 2 strikes already rofl.....


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

betterthanjoewallguy said:


> hey, gsteel-myhubcaps whats your problem with me?



Be careful. Your class is showing.


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes muskie man if you use eggs and minnows you are not a real fisherman .period. sorry the truth hurts, pat catans is running a sale on yarn , its not to late for you ,whos counting these fish for you anyway 12-15 is not 50+, and on another note Iam sorry for the gsteel comment it was written in anger , this guy keeps attacting me,sorry no harm intended


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Yes muskie man if you use eggs and minnows you are not a real fisherman .period. *sorry the truth hurts*,


Not only that, but blazing a trail with your first 15 posts like no-other has done before you has scored you major points with me....

LMAO

So...

Do you prefer to fish the deep runs or wait until the hens are on the redds to snag your fish with your yarn and hook, and then gently...ever so gently...fondle them and release to "fight yet another day."


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

BFG said:


> Not only that, but blazing a trail with your first 15 posts like no-other has done before you has scored you major points with me....
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...


I love to go to the bottom of the run in low spring flows and stand in the middle and run upstreamand coral them into a bathtub sized pool. where i dodge egg sacks and minnows hurled at me from none other than "musty jim"


----------



## The Game Is On (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow i just wanted to show my fish that i was proud of. Who gives a damn how you catch them eggs, minnows, ect,ect were all out to have fun. And i don't care if you know more than i do like i said i do it to have fun 

O i will not hold the fish like that again lesson learned


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

you really started something , Ill tell ya. I just hope the folks from ODNR dont see that pic....


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

betterthanjoewallguy said:


> you really started something , Ill tell ya. I just hope the folks from ODNR dont see that pic....


No, I believe you are the one that started the "something", and what would the ODNR do if they saw that pic. I'll tell ya, not a darn thing because there is nothing wrong with the pic. You are a beauty, guys like you come and go on this site and you will be gone soon. To big of a coward to even show your own face in your avatar.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Man, I can't even tell which of the posts are jokes and which are serious in this thread, lol...

What I will say is... Game On guy... welcome to the site and congratulations on the nice catches you shared with us.


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

guys like me come and go? Im not going anywhere, Ive done nothing wrong. and that is my pic on the avatar, Im frowning because you wont be my friend


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'd be more worried about the second hand smoke than a finger in the gill. Looks like the fish doesn't like it, either.


Nice fish, by the way. Looks like you had a ball.


----------



## betterthanjoewallguy (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG that was the best comment ever AHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

BetterThan is one of the tools from another site that whimpers over there about the same type of posts that he puts up here.

He's a poser that pretends to be a pure fly fisherman, yet he bangs them in steelhead alley where they're stocked in absurd #'s. Our steelhead #'s apparently feed egos as well as hungry bellys.

Hey BetterThan, you should respect other fisherman the way you boast about respecting the resource. Just because the fish don't make you feel as inadequate as other men do, doesn't mean you need to over compensate.  

Enjoy yourself kid, and don't take things so seriously. Mmmmmkay?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,as with the last thread,this one too has gone down the chute.enough of the crap.get back to something a little more productive.

betterthanjoewallguy,check your pm's.


----------

